# Kernel for sense 3.5 ROM



## xxtsxx (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been looking around, and i have not been able to find any kernels to use for my ROM. The one i have does not support undervolting so i am looking for a new one, and the only ones I can find are for aosp so they wont work. any help would be great, thanks


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah there doesnt seem to be alot of kernel options for the dinc2 but i know there is a #21 sense kernel on xda. It should work but id read the thread over there to be sure.


----------



## xxtsxx (Jan 5, 2012)

hmm i installed that kernel but it still will not allow for undervolting


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think thats the only stand alone sense kernel we have. I heard of a program on xda that can control the dinc2 voltage. I think its called incrediblecontrol. Dont quote me on that but its worth a look.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It is called incredicontrol but #21 kernel isn't setup for app controlled UV so its useless. I think it can be UV using a terminal from a PC though.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

